# Indonesian: dicroscek, klo



## kata2

Tetangga Ditangkap saat Jual Emas Curian - beritajatim news

" ............ Setelah dilaporkan ke Polsek Dander, Petugas Kepolisian kemudian langsung melakukan pemeriksaan terhadap terlapor. Setelah dicroscek ternyata dompet dengan ciri-ciri warna coklat motif bunga. ............."

" ............. "Setelah diinterogasi pelaku mengaku terus terang klo merekalah pelaku pencurian di rumah korban," terangnya. ...................."

*What does dicroscek (perhaps from "kroscek") and "klo" mean in that story? *


----------



## Rani_Author

Hmmm... first, we start from word "cek, mengecek". Maybe you ever heard about it.  "Mencocokkan kembali benar tidaknya (tentang perhitungan, daftar angka, berita, dan sebagainya); memeriksa": to re-check whether something is true or not (about the calculation, the list of numbers, news, etc); to verify. 

Then, croscek is to re-check the things above to more than one person or more than one resource. In another words, "to verify (figures or information) by using an alternative source or method". 

Example: someone said to you that your English was so bad. Eventhough, you had learnt English from a very good teacher. When that person told you about the mistake you made in English sentence, you didn't believe it. This time you would "mengecek" to your teacher to clarify that he hadn't done something wrong in his teaching. When your teacher told you that he hadn't done something wrong, but that person was wrong, you tried to look for/ search the information from another resources or persons. Even, you ask about which one is true. The thing your teacher had taught or the person criticized you. This attitude is called "croscek, meng-croscek" in Indonesian. 

I don't know about the definition of "kroscek" you meant. But, if something like what I explained above, "Yes, you are right". Usually Indonesian would write like this: "crosscek, meng-crosscek" (with double S). You should add this mark (-) after prefix and/ or before suffix, because it was adapted from English "to cross check".

"Klo" is non-standard word. Usually Indonesians would use it as SMS (Short Message Service) language. The standart word is "kalau" (if). There is another way to shorten that: "kl/ klu/ klw/ klau". Basically, Indonesians usually omit vowels in SMS text.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vincentdev

kroscek, or crosscek/croscek/crosscheck/etc, simply means to check, but with a little nuance of "to verify" instead of just check. It is not the most formal way to say it in Indonesian. The most formal way would be 'memverifikasi'. 

Klo in that context means Kalau, in a very informal way of writing. Usually in text messaging language. You would also find other "au" diphtongs turn into "o" like in ato(atau).  But this shortening is much rarer compared to the diphtong "ai" turn into "é" for example pake(pakai). But not all "ai" can be turned into "é" even in the most informal register. You would never hear people say for example "panté"(pantai, beach)


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply as well.


----------

